# Oldfield golf club  hilton head



## alexb (Sep 24, 2011)

anyone played at oldfield 1732 in hilton head


----------



## cissy (Sep 24, 2011)

I've never played there, but I believe it's in Okatie, not Hilton Head.


----------

